

Github's modifications to Twitter's TwUI pulled into master - pathdependent
https://github.com/blog/1133-twitter-github-twui

======
adriand
TwUI's README says that it features "Simplified table view cells", does anyone
know exactly what that entails? I kind of hate UIKit's native table view
cells, particularly how difficult it is to get them to resize themselves
appropriately based on the amount of content you need to display.

~~~
flyosity
If you're trying to get tableview cells in iOS to "resize themselves" you're
not quite getting how they're supposed to be built if you want them to scroll
fast. The general way to achieve fast scrolling of complex, graphical cells is
to precalculate the row heights once, as soon as you have the data. This
should be no more difficult than adding some string and image heights
together.

------
zach
Awesome! I was just about to switch my repository from twitter's to joshaber's
next week, so this is perfect timing. He's been rocking it, which is not easy
given the size and complexity of the project.

Many thanks to Josh and GitHub for the continuing contributions to TwUI. It's
always a great story to see a changeover like this in open source.

------
RandallBrown
When did they switch from Chameleon to TwUI?

~~~
arthurschreiber
I'm only guessing, but I'd say with the release of Github for Mac 1.2.

